# الموسوعـــة الشاملة لتعلم هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهــــــــــواء (حصرى)



## meshomat (1 أبريل 2008)

*




*
*مرحباً بكم أخوانى الكـــــــــــرام فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأحب ان أعرض لكم هذه الموسوعة الشاملة فى تعلم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء والتى قمت بتصميمها كاملة وتجميع المعلومات من الكمبيوتر الخاص وبعض مواقع الأنترنت وهى تهتم بكل ماهو فى تخصص هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهواء وهى عبارة عن موقع أوفــــ لاين (Offline) يمكنك تصفحه على الكمبيوتر الشخصى الخاص بك والإستفاضة والإبحار فى هذه الموسوعه التى أتمنى من الله ان تحوز على رضا الله أولاَ ثم رضاكم وهذه الموسوعـــة لم تتأتى بالصدفة وإنما هى بعد عناء ولا انسى بالفضل الأستاذ الدكتور شريف هادى الذى أتاح لى الفرصه لعمل هذه الموسوعه كتقرير فى الترم الأول من العام الدراسى .*​*الموسوعة عبارة عن 700 ميجا بايت أو يزيـــــــد وإن شاء الله فى زيادة تشمل التالى:*
*1- الصفحة الرئيسية بها التحويلات من أى شىء لأى شئ يرجى متابعة الصور*
*2-أغلب البرامجالهندسية التى تختص بخرائط الفريون وحساب الأحمال الحرارية وحسابات الـ Duct وبعض البرامج التعليمية من شركات عالمية فى هذا المجال *
*3- الكود المصرى لأعمال تكييف الهواء والتبريد والكنترول (كااااااامل) ماعدا كود العزل *
*4- مكتبة الفيديو *
*5- مكتبة بى دى أفـــــــــ*
*6- مكتبة صور *
*7- مكتبة تعليمية ( بها الأعطال والصيانة و المبادئ الأساسية والعددوالأدوات) وجارى .... تحديثها *​*والمزيد ........... واتمنى كل من له إقتراح أو إضافه فى هذه الموسوعه ان لا يبخل بالمشوره علماً بأنه عند الإنتهاء منها كامله سيتم رفعها على موقع على الإنترنت لتكون وافيه كافيه للتصفح وتكون إن شاء الله ثمره دائمــــــــــة تطرح علماً لكل مهندس خريج أو فنى يريد ان يتعلم هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهواء............*
*أترككم مع الصور لتتعرفوا على الموسوعــــــــــــــــــــه *
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 



 





*لاتنسونا من صالح دعائـــــكم وجميل رودودكم وبالتوفيق الدائم إن شاء الله*
انتظر إقترحاتكم وجزاكم الله خيراً
*والسلام عليكم ورحمـــــــــــة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## عوبد الورد (2 أبريل 2008)

وووواااوو ماشاالله تباارك الرحمن

اهنئك ياخووي على الفكره الجميله والابداع في العمل والبحث الفريد

بصراحه غير عاااجز عن شكرك

بس ياليت تنزلها بسرعه لاني جدا مهتم بهذا البحث القيم

ومتى تنزلها ونتطلع عليها

جزاك الله خير وسلمت يداااك


----------



## pora (2 أبريل 2008)

باين من الصور انها كويسه جدااااا
فى انتظارك....................................


----------



## تمام سلامي (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا....... بانتظار الموسوعة


----------



## engmohamad (3 أبريل 2008)

*فى انتظارك*

فى انتظار الموسوعة التى تبدو رائعة -مهندس مدنى تنفيذ بمشرةعات بها اعمال تكييف:1:بسرعة


----------



## محمد تكيف (3 أبريل 2008)

انا مهندس صيانه تبريد وتكيف أود أن أشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع وأدعو الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
أرجو منك أن تساعدنى أنا أحتاج الى طريقه حساب الأحمال لفرف التبريد والتجميد كما أريد معرفه أستحدام برماج حساب الدكتات والبرامج التكيف المركزى بصفه عامه فاأذا كان لديك إى شئ بالله عليك ان ترسله لى على
الأيملmoh_abdelrazk***********
 أنا فى انظار ردك


----------



## ايمن حمزه (4 أبريل 2008)

في انتظار هذه الموسوعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (4 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااا على موضوعك الجميل ونتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى اكماله وان نراه فى اقرب وقت


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (4 أبريل 2008)

اين الموسوعة وكيف يتم تحميل هذا الجهد بهذا الكم من الحمل


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (4 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يسهلك ويسرلك الحال فى هذه الموسوعه بارك الله فيك.


----------



## علي اياد (4 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله بالخير ........*

جزاك الله الف خير ؟ بالله عليك كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة من هذه الموسوعة :80:


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (4 أبريل 2008)

meshomat قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه الموسوعه .... واتمني من كل قلبي ان نراها بسرعه كبيره


----------



## meshomat (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذا التشجيع الحار الذى لا يسعنى إلا ان أقول لكم جزاكم الله خيراً على الردود الطيبة والوجوه المباركــــــــة ولقد قمت برفع الموقع وآسف يا أخوانى ليس بالكامل ولكن بعون الله وحوله سأعمل جاهداً كلما سمحت لى الفرصه ان أقوم برفع البرامج والفيديو والبى دى أف يوم بعد يوم و الله أسال ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يزدنا علما (وبالله التوفيق). عذراً على التأخر لأنى فى السنة الآخيره فى الكليه وانت تعلمون وكنت منشغلاً بالإمتحانات ومشروع التخرج (نسألكم الدعاء) وآسف على الإطاله جزاكم الله خيراً.

المـــــــــــــوقـــــــــع هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## M.Ghareb (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع وجزيت الجنه وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروعع ممتاز اتمنى اكمال باقي الموقع بأسرع وقت


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

فكره جامده جدا ربنا يتقبل منك


----------



## الأخذاري (5 أبريل 2008)

نحن ننتظر ............................................................................................


----------



## جمال ابو دعاء (5 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله 
مشروع رائع ...بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم عنا كل خير وادعو الله ان يوفقكم لاتمامه حتى ينتفع به اخوانكم..


----------



## silik (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشا


----------



## شادي و (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموقع الممتاز وصراحة هو أكثر من ممتاز 
أنا من ناحيتي ساعدني والشكر لله ثم أنت 
chadi_i_ss


----------



## meshomat (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذا التشجيع الحار الذى لا يسعنى إلا ان أقول لكم جزاكم الله خيراً على الردود الطيبة والوجوه المباركــــــــة ولقد قمت برفع الموقع وآسف يا أخوانى ليس بالكامل ولكن بعون الله وحوله سأعمل جاهداً كلما سمحت لى الفرصه ان أقوم برفع البرامج والفيديو والبى دى أف يوم بعد يوم و الله أسال ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يزدنا علما
 (وبالله التوفيق). 
الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله

(نسألكم الدعاء) وآسف على الإطاله جزاكم الله خيراً.

المـــــــــــــوسوعة هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (7 أبريل 2008)

عمل رائع جدا وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## محمدالاشهب (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم عنا كل خير وادعو الله ان يوفقكم لاتمامه حتى ينتفع به اخوانكم..


----------



## اشرف موسى (8 أبريل 2008)

الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الفائق وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك ودائما موفق باذن اللة


----------



## محمدعمار (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## meshomat (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم على ردودكم وبالتوفيق وجزاكم الله خيراً
الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله
(نسألكم الدعاء).
المـــــــــــــوسوعة هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## شـــادي (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو الرشد (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم محمد الجندي (15 أبريل 2008)

اخى العزيز مجهود طيب ووقفك الله ممكن تضيف حسابات احمال التبريد والدكت


----------



## hado (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على الموسوعة


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 أبريل 2008)

والله اكثر من رائع هذا المشروع 
دعواتنا الك بالتوفيق والنجاح
وتكون في ميزان اعمالك
صدقة جارية لانها علم ينتفع به


----------



## وائل السنيري (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود العسكر (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير يا أخ على هذه الموسوعة التي تبدو جميلة ومفيده جدً وانا مهتم بها واتمنى لو تبعثها لي على الإيميل 
alaskar79***********


----------



## محمود العسكر (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير يا أخ على هذه الموسوعة التي تبدو جميلة ومفيده جدً وانا مهتم بها واتمنى لو تبعثها لي على الإيميل ******:alaskar79


----------



## أمجد (16 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يسهلك ويسرلك وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ممنونك


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم ....... عمل رائع

ولكن اتمنا لوان هناك موضوع عن تصميم وكيفيه اختيار اقطار مواسير التكييف والتدفئه لنظام الفان الكويل والتشلر فانا بحاجه اليه وشكرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع وجزيت الجنه وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## meshomat (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوانى الكرام والله الذى لا إله غيره أحبكم فى الله وأسأل الله تعالى ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتنا وان يزيدنا علما جزاكم الله خيراً على ردودكم وتفاعلكم وانتطروا الجديد فى القريب العاجل أخوكم فى الله 

الموسوعــــــــــــــــة هنــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## ابوساره (20 أبريل 2008)

جهد راااائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ام شيما (21 أبريل 2008)

very nice and great


----------



## نصيري (22 أبريل 2008)

اخي لم اجد الموسوعة


----------



## نصيري (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكوراخي حبدا لو اننا نستطيع تحميلها كليا للاستعمال دون الانترنت


----------



## meshomat (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً على ردودكم الطيبة والشكر موصول لأخونا نصيرى أبو شيما وابو سارة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد 2929 (30 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يالغالي


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (30 أبريل 2008)

رائع ما قمت بفعله فعلا موسوعه متميزه وشامله
والكتب الموفوعه جميعها تدرس حاليا في جامعة النجاح كلية هشام حجاوي
وانا قمت بدرستها جميعها وفعلا يوجد بها معلومات رائعه كل الشكر ننتظر جديدك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى مجهود متميز


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 مايو 2008)

موقع متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس الاحساء (4 مايو 2008)

اليوم قمت بتحميل البرنامج 
اتمنى انيكون التحميل جيد 
واشكرك على هذا


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

للتو فهمت انك مازلت في صدد انجازها وفقك الله اخي


----------



## برنس التكييف (6 مايو 2008)

_شكرا على الموضوع جميل جداااا ونرجو المزيددددددددد​ربنا يبارك فيك
_


----------



## ايهاب العربي (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فعلا بهذه المواضيع والبرامج الجديده والجميله بتعطينا امل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meshomat (15 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم*

جزاكم الله خيراً على حسن ردودكم وجميل تواجدكم العطر ولا يسعنى إلا ان أحَمدُ الله عز وجل على هذه النعمة والله أسأل ان يكون هذا العلم نافعاً لكل مسلم وإن شاء الله من يوم الأحد الموافق 18-5 سأقوم برفع باقى ملفات البى دى أفــ والكثير من الكتب والكتالوجات والفيديوعن المجال وسأعمل جاهداً ان أرفع كل برامج التصميم الخاصــــه بذلك المجال ولا نسألكم إلا الدعاء بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم وجزاكم الله خيراُ على مروركم الطيب 

المـــــــــــــوسوعة هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. حمد (17 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير 
وكتب الله أجرك 
ولو عملت على اسطوانة ويتم توزيعها أو بيعها 
فأنا أول من سأشتريها منك 
وشكرك على عملك الرائع


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (24 مايو 2008)

اخى الحبيب هذا جهد رائع أسأل الله أن يتقبل منك ويجعله فى موازينك
لقد ذكرت أخى الحبيب انه بامكانك رفع الموسوعه الى جهازك الشخصى
هلا وضحت لنا الكيفيه لرفع الموقع دون الحاجه للدخول الى الانترنت
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ضياء عبد الوهاب (24 مايو 2008)

علي اياد قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ؟ بالله عليك كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة من هذه الموسوعة :80:


السلام عليكم 
نشكر الجهود المبذوله والجهد الواضح لانجاز هذا العمل المفيد وسنرسل ملاحظاتنا لاحقا 
مع التقدير اخوكم ضياء عبد الوهاب


----------



## meshomat (12 يونيو 2008)

الموسوعـــة الشاملة لتعلم هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهــــــــــواء
:73::70:​ 
عذراً لكم إخوانى على عدم رفعى لباقى الموسوعة ومافات الفيديو والبى دى أف والبرامج​ 
وهذا بسبب إنشغالى بمشروع التخرج ونسالكم الدعاء وقريباً نلتقى على خير وأكون رفعتها كلها ​ 
لاتنسوkا من صالح دعائكم​ 
أخوكم فى الله​ 
Eng. mahmoud shuman​


----------



## aiman_07 (14 يونيو 2008)

la;,vvvvvvv
مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس التجميد (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير 
نحن بأنتظار هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندالمهندس (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" 
نحن بانتظار الموسوعة


----------



## mohmmmmed (15 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس مازن2007 (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي واحنه بالانتظار


----------



## justahmed2 (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tinatahaelamine (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا حضرة المهندس على هذا المشروع الرائع ولكن أود معرفة كيفية تحميله من فضلك


----------



## tinatahaelamine (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا محمد على هذا المجهود الجبار وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في عملك


----------



## محمد عثمان كليكلي (8 يوليو 2008)

مع تمنياتي لك بكثير من الاعمال الجيدة التي تفيد المهندس 
كيف يتم التحميل للموسعة


----------



## مجدىالكبير (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## meshomat (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم لكم منا كل الود والتحية أخوكم فى الله
م. محمود شومان


----------



## ABD F (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه الموسوعه .... واتمني من كل قلبي ان نراها بسرعه كبيره 
ولو سمحت يكون فيها برنامج لحساب غرف التبريد الصناعية كان نفترض حجم ومعين 
ونضع المقايس على بناء عليها ولتكن بشكل افتراضي 10*10*7 متر اي 700 متر مكعب 
والله الموفق


----------



## meshomat (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على حسن ردودكم وجميل تواجدكم العطر ولا يسعنى إلا ان أحَمدُ الله عز وجل على هذه النعمة والله أسأل ان يكون هذا العلم نافعاً لكل مسلم ولا نسألكم إلا الدعاء بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم وجزاكم الله خيراُ على مروركم الطيب 

المـــــــــــــوسوعة هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
​


----------



## ياسر حسن (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا جهود رائع


----------



## سقلين (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## meshomat (1 أغسطس 2008)

meshomat قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على حسن ردودكم وجميل تواجدكم العطر ولا يسعنى إلا ان أحَمدُ الله عز وجل على هذه النعمة والله أسأل ان يكون هذا العلم نافعاً لكل مسلم ولا نسألكم إلا الدعاء بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم وجزاكم الله خيراُ على مروركم الطيب ​
> 
> المـــــــــــــوسوعة هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


 


ياسر حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا جهود رائع


 


سقلين قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## خالد ليبيا (1 أغسطس 2008)

انها رائعة ارجو الاسراع


----------



## خالد ليبيا (1 أغسطس 2008)

ربي يحفضك على هذه الموسوعة


----------



## رامز سامى (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخى


----------



## zanitty (4 أغسطس 2008)

بجد شئ مفخره جدا يا باشمهندس
انت لسه طالب اه بس بجد ربنا يفتح عليك و يزيدك من علمه انت افضل من مهندسين كتير شغالين فى المجال ده و ده مش كلام و الله لانى اتعاملت مع ناس كتير و الحمد لله اقدر احكم
ربنا يزيدك يا ابنى من علمه و يوفقك و نسمع عنك انك بقيت واحد من عباقره التصميم فى مصر و العالم العربى و ينتفع منك الناس كلها و صدقنى انا اول واحد هجى لك مخصوص من السعوديه و اسقف لك فى اى سيمنار خاص بيك لان الشغل اللى انت عامله بجد رائع جدا و اكبر من طالب هو اللى يعمله
ربنا يزيدك
و ما شاء الله و لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله عشان متقولش بس انى بحسد
اخر سؤال بقى
ازاى احتفظ بالدنيا دى كلها اوف لاين زى ما انت قلت فى المقدمه؟


----------



## meshomat (4 أغسطس 2008)

zanitty قال:


> بجد شئ مفخره جدا يا باشمهندس
> انت لسه طالب اه بس بجد ربنا يفتح عليك و يزيدك من علمه انت افضل من مهندسين كتير شغالين فى المجال ده و ده مش كلام و الله لانى اتعاملت مع ناس كتير و الحمد لله اقدر احكم
> ربنا يزيدك يا ابنى من علمه و يوفقك و نسمع عنك انك بقيت واحد من عباقره التصميم فى مصر و العالم العربى و ينتفع منك الناس كلها و صدقنى انا اول واحد هجى لك مخصوص من السعوديه و اسقف لك فى اى سيمنار خاص بيك لان الشغل اللى انت عامله بجد رائع جدا و اكبر من طالب هو اللى يعمله
> ربنا يزيدك
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الكريم 

على هذا المدح الحسن الذى لا أستحقه 

وبارك الله فى عمرك ومالك وولدك على هذا الثناء الحسن

وأخبارها قمت بعمل هذا الموقع الخاص بها على إخوانى ينتفعون بهذا العلم

سائلاً الله عز وجل ان يكرمك ويوسع عليك

وأعتذر لتأخرى لأنى خلصت الكلية وأتمم الآن أوراق الجيش الخاص بى سألاً الله عز وجل التوفيق فى ذلك

نسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب 

أخوكم فى الله

م.محمود شومان

إليكم موقع الموسوعة الجديد

هنـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـا​


----------



## البلال80 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي العزيز على هذا العمل الجيد الذي تنفع به المسلمين ان شاءالله رب العالمين و جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك انه ولي ذلك وهو القادر عليه 



:7:


----------



## هنا بابل (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شوقتنا ياأخي نرجو الاسراع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## meshomat (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً وإلى المزيد من التقدم والرقى بالمنتدى
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## yehia samir (12 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 أغسطس 2008)

اعجز عن التعبير بمدى اعجابى عن مثل هذه الاعمال الرائعة


----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)

*إليكم روابط مباشرة بالكود المصرى للتبريد مفيد جداً لكل مهندس*

كود التبريد [إضغط على الرابط للدخول إليه]

الباب الأول​
التعاريف والرموز​
إشتراطات​

*اشتراطات عامة*
خلوصات التركيبات القياسية لمعدات توليد الحرارة ​
الأرضيات القابلة للإحتراق​
الخلوصات مع أشكال محددة من الحماية ​
تعاريف تابعة للإشتراطات العامة​
الباب الثانى
​
*أسس التصميم لتطبيقات التبريد*
الظروف المناخية الخارجية 
الباب الثالث​
*نظم التبريد الصناعي*​
الباب الرابع

معدات التبريد
الباب االخامس

طرق العزل لمخازن التبريد والتجميد
الباب السادس​
*أعمال وتركيبات واختبارات دوائر التبريد*​
الباب االسابع 

*التبريد و التدفئة باستخدام دوائر الامتصاص *
*تقسيم دوائر التبريد بالامتصاص باستخدام محلول بروميد الليثيوموالماء ثنائية التأثيرحسب تدفق المحلول المخفف الخارج من جهازالامتصاص*


*دائرة الماء و النشادر Water-Ammonia cycle (H2O - NH3* 
الباب الثامن

*منظومات الأمان والوقاية من الحريق والزلازل*
الباب التاسع 

*منظومة التوليد المزدوج*
الباب العاشر 

*منهجية تحليل الأداء الاقتصادي لمحطات التبريد*

العمر الأفتراضى للمعدات المختلفة​
كود التكييف [إضغط على الرابط للدخول إليه] ​*المـــــوسوعة هنـــــــــــا*​


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليكم بالاك الله فيكم:84:


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف يوسف (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .... 
مجهود مقدر .. نتمنى التوفيق و مواصلة التطور ..


----------



## meshomat (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وسأعمل على تطويرها لكى تفى بالغرض دمتم فى طاعة وإستفادة وجعلها لكم عونا هذا وبالله التوفيق


----------



## karim2000 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واعانك على فعل الجير


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لكم هذا المجهود الضخم وأن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسانتكم
لكن لماذا لا يتم رفع الاجزاء التي تم الأنتهاء منها حتي يمكن الاستفادة الكاملة وأبداء أي ملاحظات
العناوين في الصور واضحة وشاملة
واقترح رفعها كاملة ويمكن تنزيلها من الموقع وهذا الافضل بدلا من التصفح عبر النت
حيث يوجد كثير من المهندسين لا يوجد لديهم وصلة نت
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الشكر والتحية


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس الكويتي 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المتميز ونتمنى من الله ان يحفظك ويرعاك لكي تقدم لنا كل ما هو مفيد 
سيدي العزيز لقد حاولت الدخول على بعض منتديات الموقع ولكن يطلب مني التسجيل وعندما احاول التسجيل احصل على رسالة تقول
ناسف لايمكن تسجيلك في الوقت الحاضر وانا لا اعرف السبب فهل من الممكن توضيح هذه النقطة وفتح باب التسجيل وشكرا


----------



## الباز الأشهب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_الله يجزاك كل خير أخي العزيز ونحن في انتظار الموسوعة الرائعة_
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## meshomat (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على حسن ردودكم وتفاعلكم بالموضوع والله أسأل ان يعنا على طاعته وان يجعل هذا العمل فى موازين أعمالنا 
والله يا أخوانى أريد ان أرفعها كامله :15:
أعتذر لكم فيمكنكم تصفحها حتى يوفقنى الله لرفعها :69:

*المـــــوسوعة هنـــــــــــا*​


----------



## اسامة القادري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا أرجو أن تنيرنا بكتابك بالوقت القريب


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع وجزيت الجنه وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yehia samir (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amirhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله 
بجد موضوع ملوش حل وموسوعه جامده جدا اول مرة الاقي موسوعه بالجمال ده 

انا عندي فكره جميلة احب اعرضها عليك انك لما تكمل الموسوعه كلها ان شاء الله ويكون عندك وقت اتمني انك تحولها عن طريق الفلاش او اي طريقه اخري لموسوعه منفصله يعني تتحمل مرة واحده من علي النت واقدر اتصفحها من غير ماحتاج للنت خالص 
زي الموسوعات التانية اللي موجوده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جعل الله هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## اسامة القادري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا . متمنيا لك دوام التوفيق
أرجو أن تزودنا بهذه المعلومات بالقريب العاجل


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الكريم
شكراً لك على مجهودك الكبير 
ونتمنى ان نراه فى حيز الوجود
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## بحب الهندسه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ناصح (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فلاح النجفي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع
المهندس/ فلاح النجفي


----------



## memomemo1 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وسلمت يداااك


----------



## ziezooo (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بلية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه الموسوعه .... واتمني من كل قلبي ان نراها بسرعه كبيره


----------



## ولدعلي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jan (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى لك التوفيق, وكل عام وأنت بألف خير بمناسبة الأعياد.


----------



## mmbelal (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنى وعن طلاب الفرقة الرابعة لأنى فى مشروع تبريد وتكييف


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (1 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه شرح جميل بس يريت الجديد دائما


----------



## مهندس سورجي (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاءالله , أخي الكريم أني بحاجة لشرح برنامج (E20ii) خاص بتكيف و تبريد أرجو منك اذ أمكن ان تساعدنا.


----------



## مهندس سورجي (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب , أخي المهندس العزيز أرجو منك المساعدة في تدبير شرح برنامج (E20ii) لتكيف و تبريد أرجو منك المساعدة.


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

*شكراااااااااا على موضوعك الجميل ونتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى اكماله وان نراه فى اقرب وقت*​


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عامر الفرجات (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور على الموضوع جميل


----------



## حاتم محمود (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسال الله لك التوفيق مجهود راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس أبو رائد (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الموسوعة الأكثر من رائعة و ياريت تنزل بسرعة لأنها سوف تسد ثغرة كبيرة في هذا التخصص الحيوي المهم


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي كريم وثابر الى امام


----------



## السيد حبشى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## waleedhussien (8 سبتمبر 2009)

It is very very good


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير نحن بنتضار هذة الموسوعة الجميلة


----------



## العراق نيو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالانتظار ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سابكو 2010 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور رائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## محمد المنزلاوى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم اعطى كل مجتهد فى خدمة الاخرين كل ما يتمناه
اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد دش محمد معوض (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## eng.titooo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل رائع و عظييييييم نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميييييييييزان حسناااااتك..........


----------



## محمد ابو شنب (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.............
اشكر جهودكم المبذولة على هذا المجال واتمنى دوام التواصل فيما بيننا 
واود ان نتحدث عن تكييف الهواء المركزي...................
وشكرا لكم


----------



## أمير عطاء (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراٌ على هذة الموسوعة الجميلة


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

موسوعة اكثر من ممتازة بس ياريت نستفيد منها جميعا كيف الوصول الى هذه الموسوعة الشاملة وشكرا على مجهود القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ahmad89a (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا بس كيف اقدر اسحب ادروس تعليمية انا طالب معهد متوصط


----------



## ahmad89a (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا الموسوعة لسا ما نشربتمنا انو تنشر باسرع وقت
وشكرا


----------



## ahmad89a (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبلتوفيق حتى يستفيد الجميع وشكرا


----------



## YSS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* موسوعة اكثر من ممتازة بس ياريت نستفيد منها جميعا كيف الوصول الى هذه الموسوعة الشاملة وشكرا على مجهود القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع*​


----------



## الدره المصون (11 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله فعلا باين عليه انه مشروووووع فوق الرائع ونحن بفارغ الصبر ننتظره ولو فيه اي مساعده ممكن نقدها احنا جاهزيييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
اسال الله التوفيق لكل مجد


----------



## hema3 (31 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## nacer43 (31 يناير 2010)

Thank u


----------



## ياسرناجي (1 فبراير 2010)

لماذا ينزل ماء من السبلت الى داخل الغرفة(هل هذا يعني خلل في التنصيب)


----------



## م شريفة (4 فبراير 2010)

مجهود يستحق كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير
مجهود ولا اروع
تسلم ايدك يا رب


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شسصيبلا (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر عالمجهود


----------



## seso ramadan (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nacer24 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شهاب الخزرجي (18 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس تبريد ورئيس قسم تبريد من العراق لا يسعني الا ان ادعو لك ولهذا المنتدى الذي انا عضو فيه بالخير والتوفيق والمزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## أبو اتلمقداد (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكور بس فين الرابط*


----------



## nuro (25 مارس 2010)

اين الموسوعة


----------



## elnopy (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي الموسوعة وجزاكم اللة خيرا
ابو سندس


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

دعواتنا لك ياهندسة ياسعادتك
ونحب نسمع عنك 
خلصت الجيش والا لسه
اظنها فترة محسومة من عمر الإنسان
يحاولون ان يلغوا عقلك بالكامل لتنفذ تعليمات ما انزل الله بها من سلطان
وقمة التعاسة والبؤس
أن تتعامل يوميا مع هؤلاء القوم الذين هم أحد أسباب تعاسة هذه المنطقة بالكامل
فساد وحروب داخلية وقمع وقهر وانقلابات وعند الحروب نعامات 
أتمنى أن تكون أكملت هذه المدة الجحيم لتعود لإكمال ما بدأته
وأظنك تواجه صعوبات في إستضافة الموقع
أتمنى أن تكون أنتهت
وعلى الأخوة الزملاء المساعدة الفنية والمادية اذا لزم لأكمال هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن الصعيدى (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## صبحي الحسني (8 مايو 2010)

*سوريا - محافظة ادلب*

أود أن أشكر كل المشرفين على هذا الموقع التخصصي للمهندسين وسلامي لكل المشاركين في هذا الموقع وأرجو من الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## صبحي الحسني (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أشكركم,اتمنى لكم الصحة والعافية وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (24 يونيو 2010)

*الدعاء*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا اخي الكريم علي المجهود الجباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وينير قبرك يوم تلقاه علي ما تنفع الامه الاسلاميه بعلمك اخي الكريممممممممممممممممم


----------



## هدير الشلال (25 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع وجميل جدا ومشكور علية وتحية طيبة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم الموسوعه دي منتشره في عدة منتديات هندسيه ومش شغاله مع ان شكلها جذاب ومفيد 
فبرجاء ايضاح الامر ولك مني التحيه


----------



## على سعود (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك بشده ياغالى


----------



## تامر النجار (16 ديسمبر 2010)

تستحق الشكر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## اشرف 2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ramzi abs (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا....... بانتظار الموسوعة


----------



## wchelsea (15 أبريل 2011)

شككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (15 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع والواضح ان الاخ لسه طالب ودى بدايه مبشره 
اسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## السيد حبشى (11 مايو 2011)

لاالاةالااللة محمد رسول اللة


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (27 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 مايو 2011)

ربنا يسهلك ويسرلك الحال فى هذه الموسوعه بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ماجد33379 (8 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوررررررين*

مشكورين على العمل الرائع تمنياتى بالمزيد والله الموفق


----------



## محمد زكريا جمعة (9 يونيو 2011)

فين يا باشا الموسوعة دى انتى بقالك فترة بتعلن عنها وما فيش حاجة


----------



## نورعبدلجبار (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك للة جهودك ومشششششششششششششكور على هذالعمل لناجح


----------



## سلوان الطائي (26 يونيو 2011)

اين الموسوعة وكيف يتم تحميل


----------



## smart_eng (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الجهود الله يبارك بيك


----------



## karim1500 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله علي ه>ا التميز و الإبداع و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## karim1500 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله علي هدا العمل و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااا على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## hebaamin (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير فى الجنه باذن الله


----------



## aoumri (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=86194#ixzz1d2elq2oS

اين الموسوعة وكيف يتم تحميل هذا الجهد بهذا الكم من الحمل


----------



## تحسين السواد (2 أبريل 2012)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*في الإنتظار و ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## adel abdelkarim (3 أبريل 2012)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى الفاضل اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك لكل ماتحبو وتصبو واتمنى لك كل توفيقى ونحن فى الانتظار لك التحيه والشكر مقدما


----------



## malek.majbur (12 أغسطس 2012)

وين الأسطوانة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام عمار (12 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86194-18.html#ixzz23KflI0Kp

*اين الموسوعة وكيف يتم تحميل هذا الجهد بهذا الكم من الحمل*​


----------



## طه خيرالله (23 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
:63:


----------



## رجبنيو (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mymorning08 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا-----------------------------------------------------------------------جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Naser (2 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس ومستنيين الموسوعة على نار


----------



## ELSISI2001 (26 فبراير 2013)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 فبراير 2013)

كيف يتم تحميلها برجاء الرد


----------

